# SX-70 Accessories



## oriecat (Apr 28, 2005)

I have some flash bars and a tripod adaptor for the SX-70 and I know I won't be using them, so I was wondering if any of you manip-nerds  :mrgreen: might like to have them.  Just pay the shipping!


----------



## hobbes28 (Apr 29, 2005)

OoOoOoO....I'll send ya a PM.


----------



## terri (Apr 29, 2005)

Go git 'em, Hobbes!!!   :thumbup: 

Orie, just out of curiosity, how does that tripod adapter work?   Neither of my SX-70 cameras seem able to take a tripod.   Only one of them has flash capability, I think.   Is the adapter a clip on thing?    :scratch:


----------



## oriecat (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah, it's a big square thing with a tripod mount on the bottom and it is supposed to clip on to the camera.


----------



## terri (Apr 29, 2005)

Huh.....I've never seen one.   Well, if anyone is going to get good use out of it, it'll be Hobbes.      He's in need of a new toy if it'll get him to posting some more manips.  

Hear that, Aubrey???


----------



## hobbes28 (Apr 29, 2005)

That will get some more up on the site, all right.  That and the fact you've convinced Alison to go for the daylab will have us geeked out in Polaroid land.


----------



## terri (Apr 29, 2005)

> geeked out in Polaroid land.



Isn't that the title of a song...?    :scratch: 




No?   Well, it oughtta be.


----------

